# I think I damaged my DVD burner (Pioneer DVR-104) [SOLVED]

## Kryptonite

Hi,

For many years I have burned many dvds using a Pioneer DVR-104 (firmware upgraded to 1.30). I could successfully burn dvd speeds upto 8x. But recently I was stupid enough to ignore the warning on the label and tried to burn few 16x dvds. They didn't work anyway and now I think my burner is damaged because I can't even burn dvd 8x which I have burned many times before.

growisofs output

```

growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/storage\[B\]/definitely.maybe.iso -dvd-compat -speed=1 -overburn

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/storage[B]/definitely.maybe.iso of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 1.0x1352KBps.

:-[ WRITE@LBA=310h failed with SK=8h/ASC=00h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

/dev/hdd: flushing cache

/dev/hdd: updating RMA

/dev/hdd: closing disc

```

Does this mean that I have permanently damaged my burner? Is there any possible way that I can repair the burner without buying a new one.? PLEASE HELP..!!

----------

## energyman76b

maybe it just needs a good cleaning and some fat on the rails. Sometimes it gets dry, and some fresh lubricant can do the trick.

----------

## Kryptonite

Thanx energyman76b..I'd like to give it a try. Do I need to open up the burner? sorry I have never done it before..what lubricant may I use? 

however do you think a dvd burner can get damaged by attempting to write high-speed dvds if those speeds are not supported???

----------

## energyman76b

yes. you have to open the burner. You will see that the head is moving on two rails. On this rails is some grease. Over time this grease gets dry and dusty and does not 'work' right anymore. Burning 'high speed' might have put some additional thermal stress on the whole mess, so that it lubcricates even less.

You need some grease. A hardware store should be able to help you. Not oil!

EDIT: this is only a guess. I have seen dead burners and drives being 'repaired' that way but your problem might be something else. It is just easy to do  :Wink: 

----------

## Kryptonite

Thanks again..I will give this a try at least I'll learn something new.. :Wink:  will let you know how it went..

----------

## Kryptonite

Ok..I tried cleaning up inside the dvd drive unfortunately I couldn't get hold of any white lithium grease..but the drive can read dvds without any problems..so it should be able to slide on the rails properly rite? would it be possible that the drive has somehow damaged the burner part???

----------

## energyman76b

maybe but it hard to imagine how.

----------

## Kryptonite

I know..tech guys at the office said the same thing. I even crossflashed and upgraded drive firmware to see if it would help..but still no luck   :Crying or Very sad:  I'm out of ideas...

----------

## energyman76b

faster burning = more energy in less time has to be transfered = more power.

Maybe the diod got too hot (do burners have several lasers, on for writing, one for reading? Don't know) or the lens became damaged?

----------

## Kryptonite

oh my..I got something after all   :Very Happy:  ..all this time I'v been trying to burn the same blank dvd even after I flashed the drive..I just inserted a new blank and IT IS BURNINGGGGGG....!!!!!! and the red burning light is now on..will let you know how it goes...

----------

## Kryptonite

YES it's working..just burned a dvd and all is fine..I'm so glad   :Laughing:  saved me self 20quid cos I was gonna buy a new burner. This is how I did it. Hope it would help someone somehow.

My burner is a Pioneer DVR-104 but with COMPAQ firmware because it a compaq machine. 

1) I crossflashed the drive to a true Pioneer drive using firmware from rpc1.org (http://flashman.rpc1.org/Firmware/COMPAQ/)

2) I used DVRFlash_v2.2 to flash with both kernel & general parts you get from above zip file. (http://lasvegas.rpc1.org/)

3) Then I upgraded the general part again with 2x4ALL region free firmware from http://flashman.rpc1.org/Firmware/PIONEER/A04/140/

WOLLAHH..   :Razz:   Now I can burn dvds at 2x (I know it's not much but it's the maximum you can get out from this drive)

This is my DVRFlash output now.

```

Commandline:

  ./DVRFlash -v /dev/hdd

Drive Information:

   Description : PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-104

  Firmware Rev : 1.40

 Firmware Date : 02/12/12

  Manufacturer : PIONEER

Drive is in normal mode.

Additional Drive Information:

 Serial Number : BGEA015165WL

Interface type : ATA

DVR generation : 0003

   Kernel type : GENERAL

   Normal type : GENERAL

Kernel version : 0001

        Status : RPC-1 (region free)

```

Thanks 4 your help dude...

----------

## energyman76b

 *Kryptonite wrote:*   

> YES it's working..just burned a dvd and all is fine..I'm so glad   saved me self 20quid cos I was gonna buy a new burner. This is how I did it. Hope it would help someone somehow.
> 
> My burner is a Pioneer DVR-104 but with COMPAQ firmware because it a compaq machine. 
> 
> 1) I crossflashed the drive to a true Pioneer drive using firmware from rpc1.org (http://flashman.rpc1.org/Firmware/COMPAQ/)
> ...

 

cool!

and yes, I know rpc... one of the most important sites out there  :Wink: 

----------

